
Chamath Palihapitiya says he’s taught himself how to be happy again - qdie
https://www.recode.net/podcasts/2019/3/4/18247010/chamath-palihapitiya-social-capital-happiness-identity-crisis-kara-swisher-teddy-schleifer-podcast
======
GuillaumeBrdet
I heard the interview earlier today, it was quite interesting.

I have to say I quite like how he doesn't really care about what anyone thinks
of a decision he makes and he stands by his points.

